# Dawn of War II Low FPS



## Schmocki (5. März 2009)

Also ich habe mir gestern Dawn of War II gekauft und hab durch automatische instellungen alles auf Hoch gehabt an grafik details so weit so gut... ins game rein (Multiplayer) was seh ich 1-4fps Oo?! WTF naja restartet alles auf niedrig gestellt ... naja hat nicht viel gebracht nun hab ich 8-10fps ... is des normal bei meinem System? 

EDIT:\\ teilweise kann ich das spiel nichtmal starten weil  sich beim nvidea  oder beim game intro der pc auf hängt da hilft dann nurnoch der resett knopf

Asus M2N-VM DVi
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ @ 2,8GHZ
4GB Cosair 4-4-4-12
750GB HDD
4870 1Gb Treiber Version 9.2
1280x1024 Auflösung
Xp-Prof. Multi Lang. Version


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

erst mal möchte ich auf meinen sammelthread verweisen (siehe Signatur  )

Wie schauts aus mit Treiber, updates und Service pack?
Alles aktuell?
Vor allem der Treiber könnte ein Problem sein, denke ich mal.
Hast du den CCC 9.2 drauf?


----------



## Schmocki (5. März 2009)

Treiber alle aktuell SP3 etc. und wie ich auch geschrieben habe hab 9.2 drauf aber nur display driver CCC buggt bei mir hab dafür ati tray tools


----------



## der Jo (5. März 2009)

schaltet er denn in den 3d Takt? überprüf das mal...

und schau in die configuration.lua im "mygames" --> DOW2 ordner nach, und ändere dort von vsync 
= 1 auf vsync = 0
wenn du in dieser datei window = 1 setzt, startet das spiel im fenster und du kannst die takte bequem in der taskleiste ablesen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Ist das Problem jetzt eigentlich nur im Multiplayer oder auch im Singleplayer?

Hast du mal den CCC 9.1 probiert?
Hab leider keine ATI karten mehr zur Hand um da was zu testen!


----------



## Schmocki (5. März 2009)

ok werd ich gleich mal tun

mhm also überhaupt im game .. wie gesagt teilweise schaff ichs nicht mal zu starten weil es sich bei den intros schon aufhängt


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

habe eine ähnliche PC Konfig wie du und kann keine Probleme feststellen, kann es auf 1680*1050 in Ultra ohne Lowframes spielen..es muss also ein Software Problem sein..


----------



## Schmocki (5. März 2009)

sieht so aus hätte mich auch gewundert wenn ich ernsthaft mir 8 fps hätte zocken müssen egal morgen mal PC platt machen und dann nommal schaun


----------

